# swapping road tyres for cx



## hobbitonabike (13 Jun 2014)

Hi guys
Our boy has the Dawes Espoir 3000 24" and it came with road tyres. We are wanting to change them for something nobbly but are really struggling to find something. The current tyres are Kendas. 24" x 1.5. However on searching the internet these are like hens teeth. We can find loads of 24x 1.75 but am unsure if the bike has the clearance for these or if they will fit. Has anyone else had this problem or know what might fit? My head is battered!!!


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Jun 2014)

Well as a starter, it's a hybrid tyre but is this anygood? It's a semi-slick wheelchair tyre, but you might have to go down that route. I'm trying to find tyres for my 451 (20" and a bit) Raleigh Stowaway, and it's wheelchair tyres and BMX racing tyres pretty much.


----------



## hobbitonabike (14 Jun 2014)

I have ordered a set of 24" x 1.75" which were out of stock pretty much everywhere. Managed to get some though. Continental explorers. Will see how they are! Hope you find some Bodhbh. My head was aching after searching last night!!


----------



## atbman (27 Jul 2014)

Bein 24 Islabikes come with Kenda 25 x 1.5 Small block eight tyres - you may be able to get them direct from them. Our kids borrow them for winter 'cross races and seem to do ok


----------



## VJOCK (18 Aug 2014)

Just ordered conti explorer for Beinn 20 from wiggle As kendas slip everywhere but on road. 
Replaced kendas on Beinn 24 with conti traffic 2 ( bought them before got Beinn 24 as on offer and now not totally convinced there will be much diff) And plan to test out at wkd. 
Will report back.


----------



## Harv (20 Oct 2014)

How did you get on?


----------



## VJOCK (22 Oct 2014)

Beinn 24 conti traffic fit even with mudguards and vjock junior happy with them and have good grip. 
Beinn 20 with conti explorer very good need to remove mudguards but mini vjock very happy and has more confidence in the woods and trails. So all in all more of a difference with the explorer than the traffic. 
Worth the money- yes


----------



## clid61 (25 Oct 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Schwalbe-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item20ed9606af


----------

